
Finding an Idea Worth Coding - moravemj
https://medium.com/@mattmoravec/finding-an-idea-worth-coding-9518b4e195e8
======
anitil
There's a kernel of a good idea in this article that I want to know more
about.

> I realized that my idea needs to be seriously reconfigured. I learned this
> through pitching ... I wish I had realized how valuable this step would be
> earlier on.

The author says they learned a series of lessons, but doesn't elaborate on
them beyond some bullet points.

If you're on here Matt - please, more info!

------
zubairq
great read, I like that the author realises that he needs to get feedback as
fast as possible!

